# Download:  - Call of Duty 4: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare: Die Demo ist da!



## System (11. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,616930


----------



## Tutti-Frutti (11. Oktober 2007)

die server kaggen total ab

braucht man gar nich erst versuchen...

wartet auf bessere mirrors

mfg


----------



## mikeLuft (11. Oktober 2007)

nix da!!!! scheiss download bricht bei 20 mb ab!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanibal12 (11. Oktober 2007)

absolut überlastet ....


----------



## Evil77 (11. Oktober 2007)

das sind infos..der server ist fürn popo


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

Wann werdet ihr (PCgames) denn die Demo zum download freigeben können?


----------



## Evil77 (11. Oktober 2007)

edit: 1,1 kb = 216 std


----------



## LordReborn (11. Oktober 2007)

joa ist momentan hoffnungslos überlastet, download bricht ständig ab^^


----------



## Robben89 (11. Oktober 2007)

lol, die sind nicht mehr ganz dicht,die demo erstmal exclusive anzubieten,jedes kleines kind würde wissen das das nicht gut läuft.ich habe leider auch keine chance die zuladen,das heißt das wir die heute vergessen können.


----------



## chaos777 (11. Oktober 2007)

für jeden scheiss muss man sich anmelden kotz!


----------



## Slyver89 (11. Oktober 2007)

jo heut wirds wohl nix mehr werden


----------



## Robben89 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 11.10.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> für jeden scheiss muss man sich anmelden kotz!


das ist voll die verarschung genau wie bei fileplanet, erst anmelden dann nix bekommen  das kotz einen voll an


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Langsam kotzt es mich ziemlich an mit den Betas und Demos .
Warum muss man sich für alles anmelden und warum geben sie die Demo nicht überall frei -.-.
Nein , die Demo wird nur bei Yahoo zur verfügung gestellt und da ist alles abgeschmiert .


----------



## Zockmock (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Tja hätten sie es mal mit .torrent gemacht !
Da wären viele schon fertig mit dem saugen der Demo... Tolle Publicity für yahoo (negativ)


----------



## LeoLaster (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Man können die es nicht hier auch anbeiten ?


----------



## DerMack (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

hier der direktlink (ohne Anmeldung):
http://y.h.yimg.com/origin.games.yahoo.com/content/p/cod4/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe
Man sollte einen DL-Manager benutzen und bei der momentanen Auslastung mit knapp 10 stunden rechnen.
Hatte ich zwar schon vor ner Stunde als User-News eingegeben, aber naja *denkmirmeinteil*


----------



## fielman (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

funktioniert nicht


----------



## DaKiLa (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				DerMack am 11.10.2007 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hier der direktlink (ohne Anmeldung):
> http://y.h.yimg.com/origin.games.yahoo.com/content/p/cod4/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe
> Man sollte einen DL-Manager benutzen und bei der momentanen Auslastung mit knapp 10 stunden rechnen.
> Hatte ich zwar schon vor ner Stunde als User-News eingegeben, aber naja *denkmirmeinteil*



"Connection refused" - also auch tot.


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				fielman am 11.10.2007 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> funktioniert nicht




jop da steht immer nur : Connection refused


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Wir sagen bescheid, sobald es einen anderen Download-Weg gibt!


----------



## DerMack (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

bei mir hat er bis eben noch geladen, jetzt stehts auch still, sorry aber die server scheinen wohl total am ende zu sein


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Wär ma nett ,wenn irgendjemand der die Demo schon hat die bei Rapidshare uppen würde.


----------



## benson76 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Hab seit einer Stunde mehrere Versuche hinter mir. Der Download bricht ständig ab, mal nach 
1 mb, mal nach 30 mb 
Ob mit oder ohne Dl-Manager. Fortsetzten wird auch nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Fearstriker (11. Oktober 2007)

System am 11.10.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Na Super, da ist die Demo zum ( meiner Meinung nach) besten Ego SHooter des Jahres erschienen und die download server sind von yahoo, probiers schon lange und immer dieses dumme Connection refused, noch dazu ne anmeldung, also so langsam geht mir yahoo auf den nerv war auch schon bei der MoH Demo so -.-


----------



## Sleeper1978 (11. Oktober 2007)

so muss es sein XD ich finde das mal wieder sowas von lächerlich. 

yahoo kann sich über die vielen neuanmeldungen freuen##!

wie kann so etwas sein, Activision oder infinty ward ist echt low!!! *frustriert


----------



## DerMack (11. Oktober 2007)

das die idioten kein max-user-limit einrichten können, das wenigstens irgendjemand das teil bekommt und es dann auf anderen weg zur verfügung stellen kann, ich bin schon seit über eine stunde am probieren und es bricht immer wieder zusammen


----------



## squizeer (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ma nett ,wenn irgendjemand der die Demo schon hat die bei Rapidshare uppen würde.



Rapidshare ist aber im moment auch nicht besonders schnell. Stichwort hl2 ...


----------



## KainLaVey (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

bei mir gehts, aber bei 34 kb wird das noch 10 stunden dauern -.-


----------



## Chr0nos (11. Oktober 2007)

inzwischen kann ich nur noch des icon von der .exe runterladen


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				squizeer am 11.10.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber bestimmt besser als ya.


----------



## Sleeper1978 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

900 mb hatte mein freund schon, dann ist es zusammengebroch rofl*


----------



## Ordessa (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ja super bei mir geht gar nichts, genauso eine verarsche wie die Cryisis Demo, das nennt man wirklich Kundenfang für Yahoo und Fileplanet. Komisch das es bei Bioshock und World in Conflict so Reibungslos ging. Tja da können die Herrschaften von Infinity und EA sich eine Scheibe abschneiden, so wird Kundenfang gemacht und nicht die Kunden vergraulen.


----------



## NinniPieti (11. Oktober 2007)

Supi ich hab schon 1% also 27.1 MB omg...

ich warte lieber bis man es woanders laden kann RS wäre halt genial...

---
mfg


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mir sicher , dass ein Mitarbeiter von Pcgames die Demo schon hat, könntet ihr vielleicht die demo bei RS uppen....?    (ja is ne dreiste Frage)


----------



## lafain (11. Oktober 2007)

mir geht  genau so ich gebs auf. ich kann auch nurnoch das icon downloaden 
schau morgen nochmal


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (11. Oktober 2007)

SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sicher , dass ein Mitarbeiter von Pcgames die Demo schon hat, könntet ihr vielleicht die demo bei RS uppen....?    (ja is ne dreiste Frage)



Da kannst Du dir so sicher sein, wie du willst. Wir haben grad die selben Probleme wir Ihr!


----------



## bitchinheat (11. Oktober 2007)

chschluetter am 11.10.2007 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes Leid..  

...würde jetzt soooo gerne mal meine neue Möhre testen


----------



## stefan11111 (11. Oktober 2007)

jop bei mir gehts auch net ladet plötzlich nur 21mb runnter und dan id fehlermeldung


----------



## DerMack (11. Oktober 2007)

Damit sich die Anmeldung wenigstens gelohnt hat, sagt den Pe*nern von Yahoo wenigstens eure Meinung über den "Send Us Your Feedback-Button"


----------



## bitchinheat (11. Oktober 2007)

stefan11111 am 11.10.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> jop bei mir gehts auch net ladet plötzlich nur 21mb runnter und dan id fehlermeldung




hatte gerade möderische 55 kB/s...und dann hat er sich aufgehängt


----------



## bitchinheat (11. Oktober 2007)

na? Hat jemand noch einen feinen Link??? biitttööööööö


----------



## Belathan (11. Oktober 2007)

Habe es gerade versucht zu laden... Aber 100 Stunden sind doch ein bisschen zu lang. Da warte ich lieber auf die anderen Server!


----------



## S16-91 (11. Oktober 2007)

is echt zum kotzen... wie kommen die nur auf so ideen?


----------



## o5cents (11. Oktober 2007)

chschluetter am 11.10.2007 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HaHaHa - also das war doch mal wirklich wieder was Lustiges *lol*. Das hat mir nun doch noch den Abend gerettet, nachdem die PC-Demo von CoD4 offensichtlich eben mal die Kapaziäten von Yahoo! "bootet"    
"...könntet ihr vielleicht die demo bei RS uppen..." Turbo-LOLinger und sorry @Redaktion *grins* "...Wir haben grad die selben Probleme wir Ihr! ..." ist einfach wider dem tierischen Ernst *lach*
*Ernstmodus an* Wisst Ihr eigentlich, ob und wann, wo andere Links auftauchen werden? Gab es keine offizielle Pressemeldung zum Demo-Launch?


----------



## Ph0en1xx (11. Oktober 2007)

Ein torrent Link wär der Hammer^^.


----------



## Brotkruemel (11. Oktober 2007)

Ph0en1xx am 11.10.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein torrent Link wär der Hammer^^.



...und das einzig sinnvolle  

edit: Mein Gott, wie wird das erst beim Release der Unreal Tournament 3 Demo??? 

@Redaktion: Wisst ihr da schon was, ob es da auch einen Exklusiv-Deal geben wird? Bei Fileplanet können sich die Subscriber zumindest die Demo reservieren, was ja aber noch nichts heißt. Wisst ihr da zufällig mehr?


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (11. Oktober 2007)

So wie es aussieht sind alle anderen Sites auch auf Yahoo angewiesen (sonst wärs ja kein exklusiver Launch). Das heisst solange Yahoo seine Server nicht zum laufen bringt, kriegt keiner was.  Ihr könnt ja alle aufhören zu saugen. Vielleicht wird es dann besser!


----------



## spicey (11. Oktober 2007)

wenn einer einen neuen link hat bitte posten - danke !!


----------



## tobide1981 (11. Oktober 2007)

War ja klar! Eine Seite bietet das ganze Ding an und die ist total überlastet! Ein Armutszeugnis mehr auch nicht!
Da werden Internetseiten gepushed damit sich ja jeder dort anmeldet (ok ist umsonst) aber ganz ehrlich - nach dem Download schaut doch keiner mehr dort vorbei, da gibt es x bessere Seiten! Spätestens morgen kann man sie überall ziehen und hey: wenn das mal kein schöner Start ins Wochenende ist!?!
Liebe Entwickler, lasst diesen Scheiß. Mit diesen Aktionen macht ihr bei den Kunden mehr negative als positive Punkte!!!


----------



## bitchinheat (11. Oktober 2007)

chschluetter am 11.10.2007 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht sind alle anderen Sites auch auf Yahoo angewiesen (sonst wärs ja kein exklusiver Launch). Das heisst solange Yahoo seine Server nicht zum laufen bringt, kriegt keiner was.  Ihr könnt ja alle aufhören zu saugen. Vielleicht wird es dann besser!




...das grenzt an Selbstzerstörung   Nach den tollen Sneaks (ich sach' nur Sinper-Vid) will ich es auch mal endlich in voller Pracht erleben  

...Hundsgemeine Welt ist das manchmal


----------



## NinniPieti (11. Oktober 2007)

hatte grad lange 80kb/s hab mich voll gefreud und dann bricht des wieder ab omg...

---
mfg


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Oktober 2007)

War irgendwie klar -.-
Da freut man sich den ganzen Tag drauf und dann wieder sowas .


----------



## emani (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi leute habt ihr auch immer noch ca. 15 mb die ihr runterladen könnt...und dann ne meldung bekommt der download ist zuende???


total blöd.....

naja lade noch timeschift in der zwischenzeit runter....der wenigstens 100% funktioniert.

Gruss Emani


----------



## danoc (11. Oktober 2007)

ey da geht ja mal ganix !!! so ein sch***** hier. kann überhaupt irgendjemand laden ????   AAHHRRRGGGG


----------



## Korfe (11. Oktober 2007)

http://www.activisionvip.de/special_/34/


----------



## tooth2323 (11. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir nach 10,7 MB abgebrochen....echt fürn A*sch....


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

o5cents am 11.10.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> chschluetter am 11.10.2007 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is mir jetzt zu hoch....


----------



## MrFreaker (11. Oktober 2007)

naja da bleibt nur noch abwarten und tee trinken^^
spätestens in 1 bis 2 tagen kann man die demo dann in aller ruhe saugen^^


----------



## tooth2323 (11. Oktober 2007)

Korfe am 11.10.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.activisionvip.de/special_/34/



Super...  erst ab Morgen 18Uhr....


----------



## Sleeper1978 (11. Oktober 2007)

richtig, aber ist trotzdem frech!


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

Korfe am 11.10.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.activisionvip.de/special_/34/




kannste vergessen : "Es wurde ein nicht vorhandener Download aufgerufen. Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass das nicht so sein sollte und du über einen gültigen Link hierhergekommen sein, dann schreib doch bitte eine Mail an feedback@k-files.de. "


----------



## Belathan (11. Oktober 2007)

Und zum Glück von k-files... die haben schöne Server, wo ich immer mit Max. Speed runterladen konnte!

@Supermanlein:
Da steht auch, dass es erst ab morgen geht!


----------



## o5cents (11. Oktober 2007)

SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das is mir jetzt zu hoch....


Dann lass es einfach


----------



## FossilZ (11. Oktober 2007)

Korfe am 11.10.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.activisionvip.de/special_/34/


Argh! Und grade vorgestern hatte ich meinen Krawall-Account gelöscht , weil ich dachte ich brauch ihn nicht mehr


----------



## FossilZ (11. Oktober 2007)

SUPERMANLEIN am 11.10.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Korfe am 11.10.2007 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man sollte auch mal lesen, was da steht :
Die Demo wird von Krawall.de gehostet und ist ab *ab Freitag, 12.10, 18:00 Uhr online*.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hat überhaupt schon irgendjemand auf der Welt die Demo???   

MfG


----------



## Shizophren (11. Oktober 2007)

Das ist doch echt zum ko****...
Hab jetzt im Downloadmanager auf Automatic Downloading geklickt und warte, bis endlich mal eine Verbindung zustande kommt   was wahrscheinlich heute nicht mehr der Fall sein wird. 

Hatte mich auch schon auf einen kleinen Zockabend gefreut...


----------



## tavrosffm (11. Oktober 2007)

ist doch eine schnellebige welt in der wir leben und ich denke die meißten von uns werden den einen monat auch noch auf erden sein und das spiel bis dahin durchgezockt haben.also genießt die kurze wartezeit.amen

@pc games
ist doch mal ne marktlücke für euch.
wieso bringt ihr nicht eine demozeitschrift in unregelmäßigen zeiträumen heraus?
muss ja nix großes mehrseitiges sein.
kurzes intro über die spiele (art;erscheinungsdatum usw.) und nen vollgepackten datenträger mit den lohnenswertesten demos.
wenn ihr genug absatz mit der zeitung hättet _(wovon ich überzeugt bin nach dem fiasko heute und wohl auch in nächster zeit bei der masse an neuerscheinungen)_ könntet ihr auch einfacher an die demos rankommen und müsstet nicht wie wir .....der pöbel.....die leitungen verstopfen.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. Oktober 2007)

Shizophren am 11.10.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mich auch schon auf einen kleinen Zockabend gefreut...



Das war doch klar, dass das heute nichts mehr wird.
Ich geh morgen 1 Woche nach London. . .   
Da kann ich auch nicht zocken.
Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Server auch noch überlastet wenn ich zurück komme.   

MfG


----------



## The-Witcher (11. Oktober 2007)

http://lister.torrent-galaxy.to/torrent/details/219503_Call_of_Duty_4_Demo

allerdings hat der torrentlink nur 44 mb und wird sich wahrscheinlich um nen virus handeln


----------



## Brotkruemel (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> http://lister.torrent-galaxy.to/torrent/details/219503_Call_of_Duty_4_Demo
> 
> allerdings hat der torrentlink nur 44 mb und wird sich wahrscheinlich um nen virus handeln



warum postest du es dann?


----------



## Robben89 (11. Oktober 2007)

dass darf doch nicht wahr sein,man sollte bei diesen news eingeben das die demo erst morgen verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## tooth2323 (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> http://lister.torrent-galaxy.to/torrent/details/219503_Call_of_Duty_4_Demo
> 
> allerdings hat der torrentlink nur 44 mb und wird sich wahrscheinlich um nen virus handeln




Ich würde sagen "Finger weg" davon...


----------



## Shizophren (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> http://lister.torrent-galaxy.to/torrent/details/219503_Call_of_Duty_4_Demo
> 
> allerdings hat der torrentlink nur 44 mb und wird sich wahrscheinlich um nen virus handeln



Und warum postest du ihn dann, wenn er sowieso nur 44MB hat


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> http://lister.torrent-galaxy.to/torrent/details/219503_Call_of_Duty_4_Demo
> 
> allerdings hat der torrentlink nur 44 mb und wird sich wahrscheinlich um nen virus handeln



Du kannst ihn ja mal für uns ausprobieren. . .


----------



## zombiefresser (11. Oktober 2007)

was ne scheisse...hatte schon ein paar gigs runtergeladen da bin ich rausgeflogen...^^...und etz geht gar nix mehr....ich geh mal `n paar bier trinken...


----------



## Shizophren (11. Oktober 2007)

zombiefresser am 11.10.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> was ne scheisse...hatte schon ein paar gigs runtergeladen da bin ich rausgeflogen...^^...und etz geht gar nix mehr....ich geh mal `n paar bier trinken...



Ein paar??? Das sind doch nur 1 Gig und 400 MegaByte


----------



## Sleeper1978 (11. Oktober 2007)

beim download manager schliesst er die datei ab und fängt einfach von vorne an... rofl*


----------



## roschnell (11. Oktober 2007)

Also so ein Quatsch sowas zu posten!


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (11. Oktober 2007)

tavrosffm am 11.10.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch eine schnellebige welt in der wir leben und ich denke die meißten von uns werden den einen monat auch noch auf erden sein und das spiel bis dahin durchgezockt haben.also genießt die kurze wartezeit.amen
> 
> @pc games
> ist doch mal ne marktlücke für euch.
> ...



Schön und gut. Eigentlich ne gute Idee. Nur leider sind wir ja auch auf die Hersteller angewiesen, was Demos angeht. Und Mitte des Jahres waren ja zum Beispiel kaum Demos zu finden. Und was machen wir dann? Ein leeres Heft sieht auch doof aus oder?


----------



## Gumba69 (11. Oktober 2007)

[Macht euch doch nich gegenseitig fertig auch wenn´s mal wieder frustrierend is aber momentan lässt sich an der Situation nichts ändern.


----------



## marcial (11. Oktober 2007)

chschluetter am 11.10.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön und gut. Eigentlich ne gute Idee. Nur leider sind wir ja auch auf die Hersteller angewiesen, was Demos angeht. Und Mitte des Jahres waren ja zum Beispiel kaum Demos zu finden. Und was machen wir dann? Ein leeres Heft sieht auch doof aus oder?



Außerdem gibts da paar Probleme mit der Aktualität - ne monate alte Demo will keiner und nur paar Demos auf den Träger werfen lohnt nicht.


----------



## scaperer (11. Oktober 2007)

ich finds aber ganz schön schwach von infinity das 
die des nich auf mehreren servern zum download anbieten


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (11. Oktober 2007)

marcial am 11.10.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibts da paar Probleme mit der Aktualität - ne monate alte Demo will keiner und nur paar Demos auf den Träger werfen lohnt nicht.


Und umsonst wird's das "Demo-Heft" auch nicht geben. Die Demos im Internet bleiben, abgesehn von Betriebskosten des Rechners sowie evtl. kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften von download-portalen, kostenlos.
Daher glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass das einen großen erflog haben wird.


----------



## tavrosffm (11. Oktober 2007)

chschluetter am 11.10.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön und gut. Eigentlich ne gute Idee. Nur leider sind wir ja auch auf die Hersteller angewiesen, was Demos angeht.



wenn ihr genug absatz macht mit der zeitschrift will da jeder hersteller sabbernd auf den datenträger mit seiner demo. 




> Und Mitte des Jahres waren ja zum Beispiel kaum Demos zu finden. Und was machen wir dann? Ein leeres Heft sieht auch doof aus oder?



deswegen meint ich ja auch in unregelmäßigem abstand.
das müsste man halt zeitlich gut koordinieren und mit den herstellern bequatschen sich feste zusagen holen usw. und dann wäre vielleicht morgen schon euer heft raus mit cod timeshift und co.
und für die nächste zeit würd ich mir auch keine gedanken machen....das geschäft mit games ist doch auch für die nächsten jahre auf dem aufsteigenden ast und es wird wohl eher weiter expandieren in punkto qualität und quantität.


----------



## chaos777 (11. Oktober 2007)

über 80 kommentare und keiner hats
tja Yahoo zwang kann mich mal


----------



## mikeLuft (11. Oktober 2007)

DerMack am 11.10.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit sich die Anmeldung wenigstens gelohnt hat, sagt den Pe*nern von Yahoo wenigstens eure Meinung über den "Send Us Your Feedback-Button"




Beste IDee


----------



## mimiMaster (11. Oktober 2007)

Hatte mich eigentlich auf die CoD4-Demo heute abend gefreut. Aber naja, dann halt morgen. Lade im Moment die TimeShift Demo und guck fern. Das ist besser als mir den Arsch über die Inkompetenz von Yahoo abzuärgern.


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

mit yahoo zwang hat das nix zu tun, momentan sind die server down, wegen der überlastung!
war mir aber klar das es so ablaufen wird, deshalb hab ich mich drauf eingestellt die demo erst morgen oder übermorgen zu saugen!


----------



## Sunmann28 (11. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir Geht es  runter zu laden dauert aber fast 5 stunden für 1405 MB


----------



## The-Witcher (11. Oktober 2007)

http://cod.esgnserver2.de/?w=news&action=detail&id=4325&t=1

Bitte sehr downloadet schön


----------



## Denzio (11. Oktober 2007)

jo saftladen dort ... so ein dreck^^


----------



## Fearstriker (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cod.esgnserver2.de/?w=news&action=detail&id=4325&t=1
> 
> Bitte sehr downloadet schön





Ich weiß ja net ob du uns verarschen willst oder ob es auch nur überlastet ist, bei mir funzt es net^^


----------



## squizeer (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cod.esgnserver2.de/?w=news&action=detail&id=4325&t=1
> 
> Bitte sehr downloadet schön



Call-Of-Duty-Demo-DOS


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. Oktober 2007)

Fearstriker am 11.10.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir schon  

PS: DANKE!!!


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

ja ist auch überlastet!
Datenbank Verbindung zu Mysql Host 2 konnte nicht hergestellt werden.

Mögliche Fehler Ursachen:
Wenn Sie den Netzwerk Modus nutzen möchten, überprüfen Sie ihre eingaben.
Wenn nicht, lassen Sie den Hostnamen leer oder tragen Sie bei Host 2 die gleichen Daten wie bei Host 1 ein.


----------



## Hanibal12 (11. Oktober 2007)

Call-Of-Duty-Demo-DOS triffts gut xD

Das ist ja nur ein hack-attack ^^


----------



## Duggon (11. Oktober 2007)

womit haben wir diesen stümperhaften Start verdient... man man man


----------



## tooth2323 (11. Oktober 2007)

Duggon am 11.10.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> womit haben wir diesen stümperhaften Start verdient... man man man



Seit 3 Stunden draussen und keiner hat die Demo gezockt....


----------



## Galford (11. Oktober 2007)

The-Witcher am 11.10.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cod.esgnserver2.de/?w=news&action=detail&id=4325&t=1
> 
> Bitte sehr downloadet schön



Muss ich mich jetzt da auch noch registrieren? Oder was soll "Deine Gruppe ist nicht für diesen Download berechtigt" schon wieder heißen. Man, ich melde mich doch nicht überall an.


----------



## Sunmann28 (11. Oktober 2007)

man 200 Mb schon geschafft und das in 45 min wahnsinn


----------



## benson76 (11. Oktober 2007)

toll...nun nach ca 600mb abgebrochen, jetzt kommt beim neuversuch schon error 404 - datei nicht gefunden....???
wird heute eh nix mehr


----------



## stefan11111 (11. Oktober 2007)

hmm wenn ich den Download starte kommt immer der icq search *ruig bleiben*xD


----------



## The-Witcher (11. Oktober 2007)

Fearstriker am 11.10.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja net ob du uns verarschen willst oder ob es auch nur überlastet ist, bei mir funzt es net^^



Das 1ste wohl eher   

Mal im ernst jo ich habs selber auch mal wieder probiert weils ja angeblich net geht aber der ist auch schon wieder überlastet. 3 min vorher gings noch.

Kannst ja nen besseren Link reinstellen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (11. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir gehts jetzt auch nimmer


----------



## Nixup (11. Oktober 2007)

Oh, eben erst entdeckt, dass die Demo schon da ist (war arbeiten -.-)

Nach einigen Problemen gehts über Yahoo gerade. Lade mit immerhin 115 - 128 kb - trotzdem dauerts 3h und wird heut nix mehr.... muss morgen ja wieder arbeiten -.-


----------



## ForgottenRealm (11. Oktober 2007)

*toll yahoo *hau**

mich wundert, warum ein "anbieter" wie yahoo es nich schafft, nen bissl vorrauszudenken und grad für so große und beliebte downloads nen verbindungslimit reinzuhaun, das zumindest pro rutsch ~ 300 sicher das ding runterziehen können ohne das gleich die server abschmieren und tausende von downloads permanent abgebrochen werden.

seiten wie gamershell.com ect find ich da wesendlich besser, da steht die cod4 demo auch schon in der liste, allerdings noch keine serverlinks.


----------



## Nixup (11. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, ich kann mich auch bis morgen gedulden. Ich lass es jetzt mal ein wenig ziehen, aber der Transfer wird immer weniger. Jetzt ist es nur noch bei 80kb... morgen sind dann mehr Server da und ich hab auch Zeit zum Zocken 

Viel Erfolg @ all


----------



## hempmann (11. Oktober 2007)

HiHo,

also ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeguckt und diese Mirrors gefunden 

http://85.25.141.153/cod4/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe

http://ns26580.ovh.net/flux/dl/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe

http://www.myp-clan.de/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe

http://www.wck-gaming.de/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe

Beim letzteren Lade ich selber grade mit Fullspeed  also viel spaß beim laden und beim Zocken natürlich   

mfg

Hempmann


----------



## Nixup (11. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, ich find das irgendwie witzig... von all den Links eben geht keiner mehr... ob ich zu spät war? Downloadrate bei mir weiter fallend... nun bei 75kb... 
Könnt ja wenigstens gleich bleiben *hmpf*


----------



## Cooli11 (11. Oktober 2007)

ui, der torrent ist klasse, dankeschön!


----------



## Shooter05 (11. Oktober 2007)

lad auch nur zwischen 80 - 120 kb/s
naja hoff mal das k-file bald geupt hat ^^


----------



## Brotkruemel (11. Oktober 2007)

Cooli11 am 11.10.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ui, der torrent ist klasse, dankeschön!



stimm ich zu, läuft 1A....hab meinen Upload grad auf fast Fullspeed gestellt, dann kriegt ihr's vllt. auch schneller!

Danke!


----------



## tooth2323 (11. Oktober 2007)

hempmann am 11.10.2007 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> HiHo,
> 
> also ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeguckt und diese Mirrors gefunden
> 
> ...



Bei mir klappt keiner der links....


----------



## Intelkiller (11. Oktober 2007)

tooth2323 am 11.10.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hempmann am 11.10.2007 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die sind alle von winfuture da ist der download server down


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

Nixup am 11.10.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, ich find das irgendwie witzig... von all den Links eben geht keiner mehr... ob ich zu spät war? Downloadrate bei mir weiter fallend... nun bei 75kb...
> Könnt ja wenigstens gleich bleiben *hmpf*



jo die 4 links gingen bei mir auch nich.


generell macht mein internet grad schlapp, hab aber auch nur 1000 DSL


----------



## LordMephisto (11. Oktober 2007)

Der Yahoo Server ging grade wieder, allerdings bricht der Speed sofort ein. 
Dümpelt grade bei 40kb/s rum. Naja ich lasse mal die Nacht durchlaufen, muss jetzt eh ins Bett


----------



## MrFreaker (11. Oktober 2007)

oh man ich will ganicht wissen was erst los ist wenn die crysis demo rauskommt.....


----------



## Shooter05 (11. Oktober 2007)

irgendwie schwach von Activision, den musste doch klar sein das da gesaugt wird wie die blöden ^^


----------



## Camel1406 (11. Oktober 2007)

MrFreaker am 11.10.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ich will ganicht wissen was erst los ist wenn die crysis demo rauskommt.....



dadran darf ich garnicht denken


----------



## Nixup (11. Oktober 2007)

LordMephisto am 11.10.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Yahoo Server ging grade wieder, allerdings bricht der Speed sofort ein.
> Dümpelt grade bei 40kb/s rum. Naja ich lasse mal die Nacht durchlaufen, muss jetzt eh ins Bett



Bei mir ist der Download immerhin wieder auf 78kb gestiegen - lade ja bei yahoo.

Übrigens: Wenn ihr zu der Seite verwiesen werdet, wo der Download starten solltet, lasst einfach mal das Fenster auf. Hatte vorhin aus versehen ein 2. auf und nach ner Weile (werden wohl so 5 min gewesen sein) kam plötzlich n Download Fenster...

10% hab ich - strike


----------



## squizeer (11. Oktober 2007)

Is schon irgendwie sehr lustig alles.... Yahoo bietet es exklusiv an und alles bricht (total unerwartet) zusammen. Widererwartend gibts dann einen torrent, und der führt zurück zu infinityward.net   



> This is not fake, one of the seeder's IPs pointed back to external.infinityward.net.




...und alles nur damit man sich bei yahoo registriert .... um sich danach nie wieder dort anzumelden.


----------



## Shizophren (11. Oktober 2007)

Also ich lade gerade bei yahoo mit Full Speed. Wenn man das bei meiner 1,5Mbit Leitung so nenen darf  Es sind zumindest 180K/s


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

Is das hammer , ich lad mit ca. 8 kb und hab jetzt 1% bei torrent.


----------



## havoc09 (11. Oktober 2007)

Kann im Moment (eingeschränkt) auch wieder Yahoo empfehlen, lade seit ca. 1 Stunde mit 210kb/s (mit DSL 2000)!

Mfg


----------



## Terodon (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich lade bei Yahoo mit 50 Kb/s  hmm torrent geht gar nicht irgendwie kotzt mich das leicht an ^^naja geduld muss man haben für so ein spiel


----------



## tooth2323 (11. Oktober 2007)

havoc09 am 11.10.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann im Moment (eingeschränkt) auch wieder Yahoo empfehlen, lade seit ca. 1 Stunde mit 210kb/s (mit DSL 2000)!
> 
> Mfg



yahoo geht bei mir gar nicht..aber dafür läuft der torrent ganz gut...hab 21,5% bei 300kb/s


----------



## minq (11. Oktober 2007)

tooth2323 am 11.10.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> havoc09 am 11.10.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also beim torrent hat ich so 25, dann hab ich noma von yahoo probiert und hatte sogar für kurze zeit (15 min) fullspeed@dsl6k aber nu wieder nur 50 :-/
die götter wollen nicht das ich cod4 zocke


----------



## Dreath83 (11. Oktober 2007)

Servus, also ich zieh auch grade über yahoo mit 240-250kb und hab gerade 50% überschritten.   


Hoffentlich bleibt das so stabil.


----------



## Final26 (11. Oktober 2007)

Jemand einen torrent oder download link für mich ?


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

Dreath83 am 11.10.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, also ich zieh auch grade über yahoo mit 240-250kb und hab gerade 50% überschritten.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt das so stabil.



ladet doch einfach alle diesen torrent , und lasst ihn bis morgen laufen. Ich denk ma, dass die server morgen auch noch überlastet werden sein.


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Oktober 2007)

Geil!!! Endlich ist ne Demo draußen, schade das die Server so langsam sind!!
Warum auch nur!!


----------



## existence456 (11. Oktober 2007)

http://utorrent-torrent.softonic.de/ (client)

torrent kann ich nur empfehlen
speed liegt bei mir zwischen 600-900 kp/s


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

werde gleich ein link posten wo ihr von meinem root-server saugen könnt!


----------



## morpheusp4 (11. Oktober 2007)

Neuer Download Mirror:
http://www.team-austria.org/index.php?site=files&file=30

Hf @cod4


----------



## Intelkiller (11. Oktober 2007)

wenn ihr von torrent ladet dann lasst den manager mal bitte nach dem download noch eine weile uploaden dann laden die anderen auch schneller


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

morpheusp4 am 11.10.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Download Mirror:
> http://www.team-austria.org/index.php?site=files&file=30
> 
> Hf @cod4



der torrent is schneller und bricht nich ab


----------



## Mazechief (11. Oktober 2007)

Also Jungs.
Das ganze meckern is ja schön und gut aber es bringt leider garnix XD
Wir haben alle so lange auf die Demo gewartet jetzt kommt es auf den einen Tag auch net mehr an.
Ich finds auch scheiße das Infinity Ward wieder einen auf superspecialdemodownload macht und ja YAHOO ist eine der beschissendsten Seiten die es gibt. Aber sehen wir mal den Tatsachen ins Auge es wird kaum einen geben ,der das Game vorher haben wollte, der sich aufgrund dieser Demokatastrophe das Spiel nicht kauft.


----------



## existence456 (11. Oktober 2007)

der torrent, rennt  aktuell 474 seeds und 8000 peers 

horror welch ein trubbel um so ne demo...


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

existence456 am 11.10.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> der torrent, rennt  aktuell 474 seeds und 8000 peers
> 
> horror welch ein trubbel um so ne demo...



hast du u-oder bittorrent ??


----------



## existence456 (11. Oktober 2007)

utorrent wie etwas weiter unten gepostet..
seeds steigen wie hühner (kacken)


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (11. Oktober 2007)

existence456 am 11.10.2007 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> utorrent wie etwas weiter unten gepostet..
> seeds steigen wie hühner (kacken)



War jetzt nicht direkt ne antwort auf meine Frage, aber ich gehe ma davon aus das du Bittorrent hast.


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

auf unserer HP kann man die Demo saugen!

www.blood-boys.de

viel spaß

greez Trashman


----------



## existence456 (11. Oktober 2007)

war es wohl, ich schrieb ja "utorrent" also meine ich auch diesen clienten...

lesen hilft!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Oktober 2007)

Wer nen Torrent haben will, kann diesen nehmen.

Links auf Seiten mit illegalen Inhalten können - auch wenn diese einen Torrent für die Demo anbieten - hier leider nicht angegeben werden.

Danke fürs Verständnis.


----------



## Galford (11. Oktober 2007)

Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> auf unserer HP kann man die Demo saugen!
> 
> www.blood-boys.de
> 
> ...



Danke! Das 1x das ich heute eine vernünftige Downloadgeschwindigkeit erreicht habe.


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Oktober 2007)

Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> auf unserer HP kann man die Demo saugen!
> 
> www.blood-boys.de
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAANKE!!!!! 

saug mit 1,5 mb/s  noch 16 min 

vielen vielen dank


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

Galford am 11.10.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gern geschehn!!


----------



## Maggieschnitzel (11. Oktober 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 11.10.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nen Torrent haben will, kann diesen nehmen.
> 
> Links auf Seiten mit illegalen Inhalten können - auch wenn diese einen Torrent für die Demo anbieten - hier leider nicht angegeben werden.
> 
> Danke fürs Verständnis.



http://www.fileshack.com/


----------



## marilynmarduk (11. Oktober 2007)

Komisch, dass nie Filefront erwähnt wird. Lade da jedesmal mit Fullspeed, egal wie überlaufen ein bestimmter Download ist. Vorallem ohne Anmeldekram usw.

Also wer noch einen guten Link sucht
www.filefront.com


----------



## kingston (11. Oktober 2007)

Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> auf unserer HP kann man die Demo saugen!
> 
> www.blood-boys.de
> 
> ...




Datenbank nicht erreichbar!


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

ja zur zeit upload von 73.3Mbits/sec

da ist kurz die HP in die knie gegangen!

sry, einfach später noch mal vorbei schauen!


----------



## Pandabaer82 (11. Oktober 2007)

Geht auf den folgenden Link!

http://news.filefront.com/tag/call-of-duty-4/

Und dann auf die blauen Links auf der Site schauen, gleich unter den Anforderungen.

Ich sauge gerade mit 500KB/s

Viel Spaß
Andreas


----------



## marilynmarduk (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja Filefront ist super^^
http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+4+Modern+Warfare+Demo/;8774322;/fileinfo.html

Lade da gerade mit 800kb/s obwohl ich nur Dsl 4000 habe^^


----------



## fielman (11. Oktober 2007)

marilynmarduk am 11.10.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Filefront ist super^^
> http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+4+Modern+Warfare+Demo/;8774322;/fileinfo.html
> 
> Lade da gerade mit 800kb/s obwohl ich nur Dsl 4000 habe^^




jaaaaa das ist es


----------



## Trashman76 (11. Oktober 2007)

kingston am 11.10.2007 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so HP geht wieder!

www.blood-boys.de

mußte was umstellen, weil einfach zuviele gleichzeitig gesaugt haben!
jetzt müßte es wieder gehn!

GB eintrag wäre nett!
greez Trashman


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Oktober 2007)

kingston am 11.10.2007 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



='( bei 95,3% hört alles auf ... hab 3 quellen im download manager aber nix geht mehr =( überlastet oder was?


----------



## mars22 (11. Oktober 2007)

hats vllt schon jmd runtergeladen und gespielt^^ und kann sagen wie es ist? also das spiel^^


----------



## Tharsam (11. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand den torrent link? ich finde den nicht.. wäre super wenn den nochmal jemand posten könnte

Danke
Greetz
Tharsam


----------



## Schmidl146 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

warum die das bei so ein game nciht über das torrentnetzwerk machen versteh ich nicht! alle seiten die cod4 anbieten sind down...

war bei allen anderen demos genauso...
aber die werdens nie lernen^^

schade eigentlich


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Oktober 2007)

Trashman76 am 11.10.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 11.10.2007 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toll jetz habt ihr den server gewechselt un kann jetzt mit 300 kb/s alles neu laden =/ manno


----------



## Trashman76 (12. Oktober 2007)

KAEPS133 am 11.10.2007 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 11.10.2007 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach hier weiter ziehen! ftp://cod:cod4@blood-boys.de/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe


----------



## kingston (12. Oktober 2007)

Trashman76 am 12.10.2007 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 11.10.2007 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber auch dieser geht schon wieder in die Knie. Saugte gerade noch mit 300KB und jetzt wieder mit 60.


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. Oktober 2007)

> einfach hier weiter ziehen! ftp://cod:cod4@blood-boys.de/CoD4MWDemoSetup.exe



mach ich ja ... mit 300-500 kb/s ... vorher hatte ich knapp 2 mb/s ... hätte nur noch 30 sec halten müssen dann wär ich fertig gewesen .. belastet mich =/


----------



## modderfreak (12. Oktober 2007)

Der erste Mirror ist schrott, man kommt sich vor als würde man mit einem Modem saugen. Die CoD Infobase ist nicht einmal erreichbar und der blood-boys server ist besetzt und lässt niemanden mehr connecten.


----------



## TCPip2k (12. Oktober 2007)

KAnn die bitte mal wer aufsplitten und bhei rapidshare hochladen?


----------



## Trashman76 (12. Oktober 2007)

mußte ein 10 MEGABYTE / SEKUNDE UPLOAD limit setzen, sonst geht die HP down!
bei dem ansturm kann man sich ja denken
das es bischen dauert! 

305 Downloads und kein einziges danke!
das nenn ich doch mal was!!


----------



## soho76 (12. Oktober 2007)

hey mädels und jungs, 
die demo gibts auch bei filefront  ... auch nicht fullspeed aber schnell genug:
http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+4+Modern+Warfare+Demo/;8774322;/fileinfo.html


----------



## yellow89 (12. Oktober 2007)

Trashman76 am 12.10.2007 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mußte ein 10 MEGABYTE / SEKUNDE UPLOAD limit setzen, sonst geht die HP down!
> bei dem ansturm kann man sich ja denken
> das es bischen dauert!
> 
> ...


Danke. Habe zwar von deiner Homepage nicht geloadet, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## soho76 (12. Oktober 2007)

übrigens, für alle ungeduldigen gibts auch was ganz tolles... google.de ^^ ... sucht doch mal nach "call of duty 4 demo download" ihr werdet euch wundern. also nicht jammern oder meckern sondern mal das köpfchen einschalten... 
ach ich vergaß, ihr seid ja jungs ^^
grüße,
die soho

ps: hey trashman, super das ihr auch nen dt. mirror stellt  schicke homepage btw


----------



## Camel1406 (12. Oktober 2007)

Mal sehen wie lange unser Server am leben bleibt, wenn ihr die Demo zieht.

www.t-o-g.de


----------



## kurzpc (12. Oktober 2007)

TCPip2k am 12.10.2007 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> KAnn die bitte mal wer aufsplitten und bhei rapidshare hochladen?



Hier mal RS.com Links

http://rapidshare.com/files/61886032/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61885984/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61886008/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61888658/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61889464/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61886297/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61890687/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61887588/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61886087/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61886287/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61889712/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61889621/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61890420/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61890558/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/61885396/CoD4MWDemoSetup.part15.rar

Quelle : Gulli Board.


----------



## zero2006 (12. Oktober 2007)

wurde der torrent link schon gepostet ? habs darüber in 1h gesaugt 

btw für den aufwand ist die demo etwas kurz :/


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. Oktober 2007)

2 Fullspeed Mirrors:

www.teamwod.de
&
www.wod-reloaded.de

ich geh dann jetzt mal installieren und zoggen  =P

DSL 18.500 sei dank


----------



## xamirp (12. Oktober 2007)

K-Files ist geil... in 20 min geladen mit 1800 kb/sec      

Das entpacken wird länger dauern  

mfg


----------



## Teclis16 (12. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## FrozenObi (12. Oktober 2007)

4players hat nun auch ein mirror bereit!!!! gogo


----------



## stefan11111 (12. Oktober 2007)

lol hab auch schon 61 % hoffe das geht so langsam weiter xD


----------



## existence456 (12. Oktober 2007)

Also das Spiel is der ober Hammer...aktion pur.. nur leider is die demo viel zu kurz, keine 15 min spiezeit...dafür sehr breites Waffen spektrum was man unterwegs so findet..und selbst bei nem nicht so einem hardcore rechner läuft die demo sauber...
ich selbst
3200+ singelcore
2 gig ram
ati 1600 (omega)
game läuft ohne grosse grafik einschränkungen perfekt auf 1024x768

HAMMER DING SACH ICH NUR...Vollversion is schon bestellt


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. Oktober 2007)

existence456 am 12.10.2007 00:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Spiel is der ober Hammer...aktion pur.. nur leider is die demo viel zu kurz, keine 15 min spiezeit...dafür sehr breites Waffen spektrum was man unterwegs so findet..und selbst bei nem nicht so einem hardcore rechner läuft die demo sauber...
> ich selbst
> 3200+ singelcore
> 2 gig ram
> ...



Dem muss ich leider komplett wiedersprechen! CoD1+2 waren der Hammer!

4 ist mein Flop des Jahres! Die Demo hat eine unterirdische Qualität! Die Grafik kann man leider teils nur auf Mittel stellen ...

Die Texturen sind auf Mitte so extrem grob wie bei CoD2 ... Da ich in der Crysis Beta bin und es auf max details spielen kann .. es ist kein vergleich!! die Effekte sind unter aller sau!! Die wirklen wie einfach aufgesetzt und die Gegner sind acuh strunz dumm!

Ich würd sagen das ist nur was für leute die pur ballern wollen! kla das hatte man bei CoD1+2 auch .. aber da hatte man eine super Atmosphäre, die man bei 4 vergebens sucht! habs nach 5 min spielen wieder deinstalliert .. einfach zu langweilig!!

ich bin mehr als enttäuscht!!! Das Spiel ist Langweilig, hat dumme Gegner, hat keine Atnmosphäre und mit berücksichtigung der Mittleren Detailstufe im Vergleich zu Medal of Honor airborne eine zumutung!


----------



## Gabbahead (12. Oktober 2007)

Da die Infobase Offline ist, haben wir hier für euch noch 2 Fullspeed Mirrors zur verfügung gestellt.

http://www.gn-network.net/forum/index.php?page=Board&boardID=403


----------



## existence456 (12. Oktober 2007)

Man darf hier wiederum nicht vergessen das es nur ein ausschnitt ist...und nicht mir cod 1 u 2 in keiner weise vergleichbar is, da die zeit sowie story eine andere is...die demo mit airborne zu vergleichen find ich ne sauerei da die demo ja airborne schon locker schlägt...so sehe ich das...natürlich ist es wiederum eine geschmackssache...ich mags so  und die spiel art kannst immer du als spieler selbst entscheiden ob grobes vorrücken oder taktisches agieren was mein ding is...die demo spiegelt zwar ersteres eher wieder, aber von div. videos kennen wir es anders...warten wir die vollversion ab, aber ich find die demo mehr als gelungen!!!


----------



## Revostyle (12. Oktober 2007)

Shaut mal auf:  http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=13661 
da könnt ich euch die Demo ziehen.Mfg Tim


----------



## kandaurow (12. Oktober 2007)

lohnt es sich denn die demo jez zu saugen oder net ?
und unterstützt das spiel oder auch die demo dx10 ? denn mit nem qQ6600 quad 4 gig ram und ner 8800gtx will man schon das beste aus dem spiel rausholn ^^


----------



## DSL-Vogel (12. Oktober 2007)

Hier sind auch nochmal 7 Server: http://www.gamedemos.de/index.php?show=demos&action=serverauswahl&did=948


----------



## Abbadon (12. Oktober 2007)

Ja lohnt sich, Grafik schaut sehr gut aus und läuft sogar auf meinem Athlon X2 3800+, 2GB Ram und einer Radeon1900XT total flüssig mit 40FPS  

Die KI scheint aber auf den ersten Blick eher bescheiden zu sein.


----------



## pAv1aNeX0dUs (12. Oktober 2007)

nabend zusammen.... 
also mal ehrlich: das spiel is ja sowas von 08/15 dass alles zu spät ist... ich hab jetzt keine großen überaschungen erwartet, aber dem spiel fehlt einfach alles: keine atmosphäre will aufkommen, die grafik sieht auch nur mittelmäßig aus ( obowhl auf maximum mit ner 8800er) und der spielspaß bleibt bei den blöden gegner und dem stupiden geballer einfach auf der strecke....
meiner meinung nach kein vergleich zu dem guten alten cod1.
aber vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu verwöhnt von bioshock, ich finde einfach ein spiel muss etwas eigenes, ne seele haben... und das hat cod4 definitv nicht!


----------



## wOJ (12. Oktober 2007)

pAv1aNeX0dUs am 12.10.2007 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> nabend zusammen....
> also mal ehrlich: das spiel is ja sowas von 08/15 dass alles zu spät ist... ich hab jetzt keine großen überaschungen erwartet, aber dem spiel fehlt einfach alles: keine atmosphäre will aufkommen, die grafik sieht auch nur mittelmäßig aus ( obowhl auf maximum mit ner 8800er) und der spielspaß bleibt bei den blöden gegner und dem stupiden geballer einfach auf der strecke....
> meiner meinung nach kein vergleich zu dem guten alten cod1.
> aber vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu verwöhnt von bioshock, ich finde einfach ein spiel muss etwas eigenes, ne seele haben... und das hat cod4 definitv nicht!


Wenn du in Spielen Seelen siehst dann stimmt da was nicht   
Nein mal im ernst du hast schon irgentwie recht aber ich bin eher gleichermaßen entäuscht und positiv überrascht (ich weiß das sich das komisch anhört)
Einerseits die etwas bescheidene Grafik welche ja angeblich Crysis toppen soll   andererseits der durchaus gelungende Grafikstil. Nur arm finde ich es das die Grafik von CoD *3* in meinen Augen sogar besser aussieht. Es kann aber auch daran liegen das man anscheinend in der Demo noch nicht alles auf Hoch stellen kann. Positiv überraschte mich die Tatsache das man durch Wände schießen kann und die typische CoD Atmosphäre welche seit dem ersten Teil unverändert gelieben ist.


----------



## zordiac (12. Oktober 2007)

Bei yahoo und den grösseren Seiten wie Fileplanet o.Ä. sind die mirrors wie zu erwarten immernoch total überlastet. 
Ich ziehe aber gerade mit ~700KB/s über FTP. Den link habe ich gefunden,
indem ich auf der Seite "http://shareurl.com" nach der Datei "cod4mwdemosetup.exe" gesucht habe, da bekommt man eine ganze Liste mit mirrors.
... oder halt einfach bis morgen warten   

würd mich übrigens mal interessieren, wieviele Gigabyte (oder eher Exabyte ) Datentransfer heute Nacht im Netz durch diese 1.4GB grosse Demo-Datei enstanden sind...  Da haben sich bestimmt einige Youtube-User gewundert, warum die Videos so ruckeln, hehe...


----------



## morpheusp4 (12. Oktober 2007)

Nun gibt es eh schon genug Downloads, i know
hier noch ein Update

http://www.team-austria.org/index.php?site=news_comments&newsID=166


----------



## laosix (12. Oktober 2007)

um der Liste noch eins drauf zu setzen, endlich haben wir die Demo auch im Angebot.

http://www.cod-prison.net


----------



## patsche (12. Oktober 2007)

omg und ich dachte schon nach jericho kanns nicht noch schlimmer kommen, das spiel hat mit der cod serie gar nichts mehr gemain, selbst der 2 teil war dagegen eine offenbarung, da zock ich lieber serious sam. 

ich bin immer wieder überascht wie schnell ein spiel von meinem wunschzettel verschwindet.

MoH Airborn
Jericho
Cod 4 MD

to be continued....


----------



## stefan11111 (12. Oktober 2007)

hab jetzt auch die demo angespielt also meiner meinung nach ist das spiel Grafisch obwohl es mitllere stufe eingestellt ist zimlich gut geworden außerdem ist das ja noch ne demo und bis zum verkauf is auch noch zeit


----------



## Revostyle (12. Oktober 2007)

Also naja die Meinungen sind verschieden =(aber ich finde es oberaffen geil,die Grafik hammer und selbst auf net so gute PC läuft es flüssig,die Waffen voll gut  gemacht ,also des Balancing ist eine offenbarung die waffen der hammer die atmosphäre gelungen also des steht den Vorgängern in nichts nach.Auser das es nicht mehr WW2 ist,aber wow ich bin hin und weg so ein gutes  Spiel habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gezockt ich bekomme richtig lust auf mehr.


----------



## o5cents (12. Oktober 2007)

KAEPS133 am 12.10.2007 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem muss ich leider komplett wiedersprechen! CoD1+2 waren der Hammer!
> 
> 4 ist mein Flop des Jahres! Die Demo hat eine unterirdische Qualität! Die Grafik kann man leider teils nur auf Mittel stellen ...
> 
> ...


Also wirklich Aua! Mann oh mann, da muss ich auch patsche Recht geben.

Ich bin wirklich sehr, sehr enttäuscht und das meine ich ganz ernst. Im Kollegenkreis haben wir uns schon riesig auf CoD4 gefreut, viele positive Ankündigungen, Screenshots und Vorabberichte haben uns den Mund wässrig gemacht, die Videotrailer sahen ja bombastisch aus - auf der E3 2007 als bestes Action-Game gekürt - und dann sowas? Geht's eigentlich noch? Das Spiel soll Crysis hinsichtlich der Grafik auch nur annähernd ebenbürtig sein? Von der Physik und den Effekten mal ganz zu schweigen und die AI/KI wollen wir mal besser gar nicht in den Mund nehmen...

Mir ist's piep schnurz egal, ob ich hier von Fans die beschönigen wollen, zugeflamt werde und ich pfeif auf Hasspostings dass "...man keine Ahnung habe...". Aber soviel sei dazu gesagt, die ganze BF-Serie habe ich durch, inklusive CS, UT, ET, ETQW also wirklich alles was es so Aktuelles gibt, Bioshock inklusive. Von der CoD4-Demo bin ich jedenfalls maßlos enttäuscht.

Auch ich kann seit Beta1 am Crysis-Multiplayer-Test teilnehmen. Ich habe schon gezweifelt, ob Crytek nicht zu früh mit all den Möglichkeiten der CryEngine2 geprahlt hat, komme aber zu dem Schluss, dass das Spiel selbst in diesem "Entwicklungsstand" alles was es bislang hinsichtlich Grafik und anderen optischen Schmankerls & Gimmicks gibt, von der Bühne kegelt. Mag Crytek mit seinem Shooter für meinen persönlichen Geschmack auch viel zu sehr in Richtung eSport denken und dabei durchschnittliche Action-/Shooter-Spieler vergessen, vom Gameplay geht es wohl nicht mehr recht viel dümmer, als es die CoD4-Demo vorgibt.

CoD2 ist im direkten Vergleich zu dieser Demo eine Wonne, hier herrscht dämliches Dauergeballere, das wohl über teils erschreckende optische Mängel bei Texturen, Lightmaps und Models hinwegtäuschen soll. Wo soll bei der CoD4-Demo denn bitte ein vernüftige AI/KI am Wirken sein? Das wäre ja echt zum Lachen, wäre ich nicht wirklich sehr betrofffen von den dämlich umherirrenden Gegnern. Das geht (mittlerweile) sogar in BF2 mit AIX-Mod und dank FFOLKES-AI-Verbesserungen ja weitaus intelligenter!

Kurzum - lange auf den Download gewartet, voller Erwartung und Vorfreude installiert, Spiel gebannt gestartet, alles auf höchstmögliche Grafikqualität rauf (für was hat man eine 8800GTX Ultra OC) - und dann eine herbe Enttäuschung. Also ich habe die Demo bereits wieder deinstalliert, ist mir für das Genre echt zu albern.
Also auch CoD4 von der Einkaufsliste gestrichen. Was bleibt, ist die Hoffnung auf Crysis, wobei ich mir hinsichtlich des Gameplay auch nicht mehr so sicher bin. Was wird dann wohl aus Frontlines: Fuel of War?

Schade nur und für mich fast schon symptomatisch derzeit ist der irre Hype der um die ganzen Spiele im Vorfeld gemacht wurde. Zig hunderttausende Gamer haben ihre PCs aufgerüstet, ihre hart verdienten Öcken in leistungsstärkere Hardware investiert - nur wegen wohl "geschönter" Vorberichte, Previews und Trailer. Und dann so eine flache, nichtssagende und platte Vorstellung? Danke!

Ladet Euch trotzdem die Demo runter und bildet Euch Eure eigene Meinung über die CoD4-Demo. Dem einen oder anderen mag sie ja zusagen, für mich liefert die Demo jedenfalls keinerlei (NULL) Kaufanreiz! Sorry.


----------



## wOJ (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann jeden einzelnen deiner Punkte nachvollziehen doch trotzdem hat mir die Demo Spaß gemacht, warscheinlich weil ich mir im Vorfeld nichts besseres erhofft habe. Wer die Vorgänger kennt, der sollte sich auf keine großen Überraschungen einstellen, sondern auf solide, traditionell gehaltene Shooterkost in einer leckeren (leider nicht immer ganz zeitgemäßen) Verpackung. Ich denke heutzutage ist es ein muss das man Mülltonnen oder andere kleinigkeiten wegballern darf. Selbst Far Cry hatte diese Möglichkeiten, doch CoD ist und bleibt steril. Doch wenigstens stürzen die Gegner jetzt einigermaßen realistisch zu Boden. Man merkt der Engine leider auch stark ihr alter an auch wenn das Spiel teilweise gekonnt von diesen schwächen ablenkt. Man nehme nur mal diesen kleinen Basar welchen man vor dem Ende durchschreiten muss. Alles sehr schlicht und ärmlich gehalten, keine Spur von Next-Gen. Dann aber wieder die Schießerei beim Panzer wo Licht & Schatteneffekte gekonnt von Kleinigkeiten ablenken. Auch die Tatsache das man gefallene Gegner in keinster Weise manipulieren kann (was die USK sicher freut) ist irgentwie albern. 
Trotzdem werd ich mir den Titel wohl kaufen da ich mir auch viel vom MP verspreche, sprich durch Wände schießen.


----------



## Peter23 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin entäuscht.

Die Grafik ist ziemlich schlecht.

Ich habe es extra nochmal mit COD2 verglichen, welches ich auf der Platte habe, dass ist zwei Jahre alt und sieht mindestens genausogut (besser?) aus. Airborn ist grafisch deutlich vorne.

Das Waffenfelling ist auch nicht so dolle und vor allem:

Wieder dieses dämliche Gegner spawnen. Es machten keinen Sinn als Scharfschütze zu lauern, bis man zum trigger gelaufen ist kommen unendlich Gegner. Ätzend.


----------



## oceano (12. Oktober 2007)

Also ich war ja noch nie ein grosser CoD-Freund. Auch nicht von MoH und so. Das Spielprinzip ist mir einfach zu simpel.

Aber ich glaube für CoD-Fans, die von dem 1.+2. Teil überzeugt waren, dürften doch auch diesen Teil toll finden. Grosse Experimente im Gameplay wurden ja nicht gemacht. Es ist Call of Duty wies leibt und lebt    Selbst in neuem Setting.

Verstehe hier deshalb teilweise die Kritik nicht. Vor allem von angeblichen CoD-Anhängern. Was hattet ihr denn erwartet? Auch die KI war noch nie besonders toll in CoD. Hier wird halt eher mit Quantität statt Qualität gearbeitet (hinsichtlich der Gegner)
Zumindest kommt dadurch eine stärkere Schlachtfeld-Atmosphäre auf als bei MoH:Airborne was imo erschreckend wenige Gegner und Kameraden gleichzeitig auf den Schirm zauberte. 
Und da wir schon bei der Atmosphäre sind: ich finde sie gut und stimmig. Es fühlt sich echt so an als sei man in einer Stadt irgendwo im mittleren Osten in einem Konflikt mit Terroristen. Die gute Grafik und Sound tun ihr übriges.
Zugegeben, ich bin nicht der Typ der da irgendwo stehenbleibt und genau die Texturen oder sonstwas studiert. Das finde ich in so einem schnellen, arcade-mässigen Spiel auch ziemlich dümmlich   
Aber wenn man so vorstürmt, Waffe im Anschlag, den Feind im Visier, die Kameraden nebenan, Granaten explodieren, Schüsse pfeifen an einem vorbei, der Himmel erleuchtet von Leuchtspur-Geschossen und die rauchigen RPGs der Gegner, dann sieht das ganze schon sehr spektakulär aus.   Performance ist natürlich auch ok.

Also wie gesagt, für mich nur ein typischer Titel, der mal fürs WE aus der Videothek ausgeliehen wird, aber für Fans der Serie bestimmt ein Genuss.


----------



## KAEPS133 (12. Oktober 2007)

o5cents am 12.10.2007 03:19 schrieb:
			
		

> KAEPS133 am 12.10.2007 00:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aff3 (12. Oktober 2007)

Als herauskam, dass CoD4 nur auf DX9 läuft fanden das noch alle gut - wer braucht schon DX10. Das Ergebnis sieht man jetzt mit dieser Uralt-Engine.


----------



## Megadavid (12. Oktober 2007)

Also,ih für mein Teil bin begeistert! Hab Teil 1 u. 2 schon gezockt,kurze Zeit sogar im Clan, aber dieser Teil rockt! Was mir am besten gefiel war das zerstören aller Gegenstände,Autos,Wände,Sofas  ,etc.
Schöne Grafik,läuft super auf meinem PC und wer meckert das es nicht so wie Teil 2 ist: Hey,es muss sich auch mal was ändern, Waffen ändern sich in den Jahren und auch der Gegner! Das war bei Battlfield 2142 nicht anders,wobei ich da sehr entäuscht bin und zu Battlefield 2 geblieben bin!
Ich fands auch geil beim 2ten Teil mit nem Gewehr Kopfschüsse zu machen,das ist hier mit dem Scharfschützengewehr nicht anders,sogar noch geiler!
Ich werds mir CoD4 auf jeden Fall zulegen und bin sehr gespannt auf den Multiplayermodus. Der war ja immer der Hauptgrund des Spieles!


----------



## SpineBuster (12. Oktober 2007)

@KAEPS133, 

Ich spiele ebenfalls Bioshock, Crysis, Lost Planet etc auf höchsten Einstellungen .. und weiter ? das sind zu 90% Singleplayer-Games, da kommts nunmal -nur- auf Grafik und Story an. CoD4 hingegen ist zu 90% ein Multiplayer-Game, das ist eSports und so gehört sich Das. Ich für meinen Teil, find diesen vierten .::Teil::. absolut spitze. (auf Grafik, Atmosphäre und neue Feature bezogen)

-> Cant wait to play CoD4 online !


----------



## The-Witcher (12. Oktober 2007)

SpineBuster am 12.10.2007 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @KAEPS133,
> 
> Ich spiele ebenfalls Bioshock, Crysis, Lost Planet etc auf höchsten Einstellungen .. und weiter ? das sind zu 90% Singleplayer-Games, da kommts nunmal -nur- auf Grafik und Story an. CoD4 hingegen ist zu 90% ein Multiplayer-Game, das ist eSports und so gehört sich Das. Ich für meinen Teil, find diesen vierten .::Teil::. absolut spitze. (auf Grafik, Atmosphäre und neue Feature bezogen)
> 
> -> Cant wait to play CoD4 online !



Ja finde ich auch. Mich interressiert bei solchen Spielen auch nur der Onlinemodus. Und für das was ich optisch bekomme bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Ethaniel (12. Oktober 2007)

Muss es immer über so einen Mirrow laufen wo man sich registrieren muss?


----------



## RunnerOtrich (12. Oktober 2007)

wOJ am 12.10.2007 03:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem werd ich mir den Titel wohl kaufen da ich mir auch viel vom MP verspreche, sprich durch Wände schießen.



Das wird von den meisten als grossen Pluspunkt betrachtet. Jetzt frage ich mich ob das den so Spektakulär dargestellt wurde, dass es alles in den Schatten stellt? 
Neu ist es sicher nicht das man Gegner durch die Wände erschiessen kann.
Man konnte das ja schon seid CS und sogar ganz gut in Insurgency(noch ein Mod) machen.
Das die Welt wiederum sehr statisch(soweit ich nicht falsch gelesen habe) ist, finde ich einfach nur schlecht. Schon in COD 2 fand ich das schon veraltet. Nach HL 2 kann man ja erwarten das die Umgebung flexibler ist.

Na ja was soll’s der Hype ist vorhanden und ich wette das Spiel wird bei den ersten Testberichten über 90% absahnen.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (12. Oktober 2007)

So habs jetzt auch mal kurz angetestet und muss sagen, so schlecht finde ich es gar nicht. Ist halt imo ein typisches CoD, sprich eine nette Ballerei für zwischendurch, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. Die Grafik genügt meinen Ansprüchen vollkommen der Sound hingegen weniger, speziell die Waffensounds finde ich nicht 100% gelungen. Den Vorwurf, dass überhaupt keine Atmosphäre vorhanden sein soll, kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Mal schauen was die VV an Spiellänge mitbringt, sollte die akzeptabel und HL:London tatsächlich so mies wie im entsprechenden Thread beschrieben sein, werde ich wohl zuschlagen.

Grüße

Muehle


----------



## Osmo (12. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir steht die exe wäre keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung und lässt sich nicht öffnen. HILFE!!! Ich will zocken. Läuft die Demo nur unter Vista oder was?


----------



## Megadavid (12. Oktober 2007)

Osmo am 12.10.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir steht die exe wäre keine zulässige Win32 Anwendung und lässt sich nicht öffnen. HILFE!!! Ich will zocken. Läuft die Demo nur unter Vista oder was?



Nee, eigentlich läuft es auch unter XP,wie bei mir...
überprüf mal dein System ob alles ok is...


----------



## Osmo (12. Oktober 2007)

Hab gerade nochmal geguckt. Die minimalanforderungen hab ich locker erfüllt. Hat noch einer das Problem?


----------



## Osmo (12. Oktober 2007)

Hab vor zwei Tagen den Beta.Treiber für die Demo von Bioshock installiert, kann es sein das es daran liegt?


----------



## stefan11111 (12. Oktober 2007)

versuch mal die demo woanders zu saugen www.clan2clan.de* ich weiß net ob es daran liegt aber bei dem yahoo Download hatte ich auch nur probleme


----------



## neukrapohl (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, das Problem mit der nicht zulässigen Win32 Anwendung hatte ich auch - nach langem Hin und Her habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der Download überhaupt nicht komplett war: Die Daei war allenfalls 2/3 bei mir angekommen. Eventuell liegts daran. Ich lade derzeit bei 4players.de runter, das scheint zu funzen.


----------



## Maggieschnitzel (12. Oktober 2007)

also im Gegensatz zur 360 Beta , kann diese Demo nun wirklich nicht überzeugen . Die Grafik auf der 360 ist um vieles besser und das obwohl ich auch hier alles auf voll stehen habe. Bei der 360 Version ist mir die Kinnlade heruntergeklappt und das noch im Multiplayer !!! und hier ? eben ein Durchschnittsspiel. 
Naja mir soll es recht sein, werde es eh auf der 360 zocken.


----------



## Fimbul (12. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wieder ein Spiel, daß ich mir nicht kaufe.
CoD1 war ja noch geil, aber das ist wie CoD2 einfach nur Moorhuhn mit toller Grafik.


----------



## Shizophren (12. Oktober 2007)

Maggieschnitzel am 12.10.2007 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also im Gegensatz zur 360 Beta , kann diese Demo nun wirklich nicht überzeugen . Die Grafik auf der 360 ist um vieles besser und das obwohl ich auch hier alles auf voll stehen habe. Bei der 360 Version ist mir die Kinnlade heruntergeklappt und das noch im Multiplayer !!! und hier ? eben ein Durchschnittsspiel.
> Naja mir soll es recht sein, werde es eh auf der 360 zocken.



Da kann ich dir absolut nicht zustimmen. Die Grafik ist sehr gut auf dem PC und sehr atmosphärisch...kann da absolut nicht meckern und als Durchschnittsspiel würde ich es erst recht nicht betiteln. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## DarkForce11 (12. Oktober 2007)

Maggieschnitzel am 12.10.2007 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also im Gegensatz zur 360 Beta , kann diese Demo nun wirklich nicht überzeugen . Die Grafik auf der 360 ist um vieles besser und das obwohl ich auch hier alles auf voll stehen habe. Bei der 360 Version ist mir die Kinnlade heruntergeklappt und das noch im Multiplayer !!! und hier ? eben ein Durchschnittsspiel.
> Naja mir soll es recht sein, werde es eh auf der 360 zocken.



Also ich denke man hat noch nicht alle Grafik Einstellungen zur Verfügung,
da man einige Regler nur auf Normal stellen kann.
Tut der Athmosphäre aber keinen Abbruch *g*


----------



## Osmo (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich probier es jetzt mal bei 4players. Mal sehen ob es dann funzt. Danke erstmal.


----------



## Maggieschnitzel (12. Oktober 2007)

kennt einer von euch die 360 Beta ? 
meine gerade 2 verschiedene Spiele zu sehen ! so extrem ist der Grafikunterschied.


----------



## Shizophren (12. Oktober 2007)

Maggieschnitzel am 12.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt einer von euch die 360 Beta ?
> meine gerade 2 verschiedene Spiele zu sehen ! so extrem ist der Grafikunterschied.



Dann wirds wohl an den nicht einstellbaren Grafiksettings sein. Wie hier einer schon sagte, kann man fast alle Grafikoptionen NUR auf Normal stellen. Ich denke da wird noch eine High Option freigeschaltet.
AA geht auch z.B. nur 4x, danke das wird auch erhöht.


----------



## oceano (12. Oktober 2007)

Maggieschnitzel am 12.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt einer von euch die 360 Beta ?
> meine gerade 2 verschiedene Spiele zu sehen ! so extrem ist der Grafikunterschied.



Die höchsten Grafikeinstellungen sind hier genauso gelocked wie bei der Crysis-Beta. Sonst wären die Download-Grössen wahrscheinlich doppelt so hoch


----------



## tavrosffm (12. Oktober 2007)

Fimbul am 12.10.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wieder ein Spiel, daß ich mir nicht kaufe.
> CoD1 war ja noch geil, aber das ist wie CoD2 einfach nur Moorhuhn mit toller Grafik.



danke für die nützliche info.
ich verstehe auch nicht wie man cod1 mit cod2 vom gameplay her vergleichen kann.
der nachfolger cod2 war ja mit den spawnenden gegnern pures moorhuhn geballer....hatte nicht´s aber auch gar nicht´s mit dem traditionellen fps von teil 1 gehabt denn da waren irgendwann alle gescripteten gegner verschwunden.
ich erinnere mich da nur an das verschneite haus in russland das es einzunehmen und zu halten galt.
einfach genial...wie man da vorgehen konnte war jedem selbst überlassen.
im 2 teil brauchte man ja nur einen scriptbereich zurück zu laufen und schon kahmen wieder gegner aus der gleichen ecke gespawnt.  
wenn das nun bei cod4 auch so toll gemacht ist brauch ich weder die demo zu laden geschweige denn blind die vollversion zu kaufen wie ich es schon bei teil 2 leichtsinnig gemacht habe.


----------



## mpsulz (12. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade die Demo angespielt und bin völlig überrascht, denn ich hätte nie gedacht das das Spiel auf so einem alten System wie mein läuft und das alles mit fast allen Details.

AMD 3500+64
2 GB RAM
Ati 1650 512MB

Ausser AA habe ich alles auf hoch eingestellt.

Habe mir das Spiel gerade bei Amazon vorbestellt, damit ich endlich mal von BF2 wegkomme.


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2007)

oceano am 12.10.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Maggieschnitzel am 12.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber eigentlich sind die doch blöd. Meinst du nicht das sich Activision und Infinity Ward ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Heute ist doch fast jeder Grafikfetischist und will die bestmögliche Grafik.

Wegen der Downloadgröße: der enthaltene E3-Trailer hätte man sich sparen können - kann man bestimmt auch gesondert saugen.

Außerdem will ich bei einer Demo ja auch testen wie ein Spiel auf meinem Rechner läuft, das kann ich aber nur eingeschränkt, wenn ich nicht alle Einstellungen vornehmen kann. COD4  läuft schon sehr gut bei mir und ich hätte ja schon noch Luft für mehr Details, aber so ganz sicher kann ich mir dabei auch nicht sein, weil ich es eben nicht testen kann. Verminderte Grafikeinstellungen oder keine freie (einfache) Wahl der Auflösung (wie bei Stranglehold) ist eine blöde Unsitte.

Richtig dämlich ist es ja dann auch noch wenn einge Leute gar nicht merken, dass nicht alle Optionen auf das Maximum gestellt werden können Liest man sich andere Threads durch, folgen immer zig Posts die darauf hinweisen MÜSSEN, dass das noch besser geht. Es gibt genug die behaupten alles auf high setzten zu können. Geht aber eben nur teilweise. Vielleicht überschätz Infinity Ward ja auch seine potentiellen Kunden? Das soll keine Beleidigung sein, denn wer liest schon ne Readme zu einer Demo durch? Ich nicht. Deshalb hab ich auch (noch) keine Ahnung was da drin steht im Bezug auf die Grafik, oder ob überhaupt was vermerkt ist.


----------



## mikeLuft (12. Oktober 2007)

Hat nix mit größe zu tun sondern nur mit kompatibilitäts Problemen zu tun.


----------



## thefury2008 (12. Oktober 2007)

Spiele werden doch heutzutage nur noch von der Grafik bewertet. 
Mir reicht eine durchschnittliche Grafik wenn das gameplay und die Story stimmt.
Na ja.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab die Demo soeben durchgespielt. Das Gameplay fand ich ganz gut, aber auch nicht überragend. 
Die Grafik dagegen fand ich schlicht gesagt bescheiden. Da haben alle Einheiten so ein Leuchten um sich, die ganze Spielwelt wirkt keinen deut echt. 
Die Einheiten wirken wie Framdkörper in der Spielwelt, keine Spur von einer konsistenten Gesamtwelt.
Das wirkt einfach albern, wenn um die Soldaten so ein heller leuchtender Bereich herum ist, der wie der Umriss in einem Comic wirkt.
Wenn das die angeprisene High-End-Grafik sein soll, dann verzichte ich gerne.
Ich hoffe Crysis schafft es wenigstens mir eien lebhafte und authentische Welt auf den Monitor zu zaubern.


----------



## MrFreaker (12. Oktober 2007)

ich hab die demo auch eben durchgespielt und bin positiv angetan. teilweise hatte ich richtig das gefühl teil einer großen schlacht zu sein. das einzige was mich gestört hat ist dieses seltsame leuchten um die einheiten herum und dass einige sounds von cod2 1zu1 übernommen wurden.


----------



## o5cents (12. Oktober 2007)

So noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, nachdem man ne Nacht drüber geschlafen hat, heute auf Arbeit mit Kollegen über die CoD4-Demo diskutiert hat und noch das eine oder andere Posting hier durchgelesen hat.

Die grundlegende Enttäuschung über die Demo bleibt. Vllt. wurden die Erwartungen einfach viel zu sehr durch all die fantastisch klingenden Ankündigungen geschürt. In der Demo ist jedenfalls nur wenig zu sehen, was den ganzen Vorab-Hype um CoD4 nachhaltig untermauern würde. 

Sicher haben einige hier Recht, wenn sie schreiben "...was will man von CoD4 als "Nachfolger" der Serie erwarten...". Die Demo zeigt hinsichtlich Gameplay, Gegnerverhalten etc. halt keinen Fortschritt, die Grafik - bis auf kleinere zusätzliche Effekte - sieht teils sehr künstlich, fast wie ein Comic aus.

Viele meiner Kollegen inklusive mir hätten sich für CoD4 die angepriesenen Fortschritte gewünscht und ganz sicher dem Spiel mehr als gegönnt! So bleibt es wohl eben beim Eingemachten. Für die schnelle Online-Hatz wird CoD4 sicher wieder seine Fans und Anhänger finden. Wer allerdings den vollmundigen Werbetrailern Glauben geschenkt hat und mit CoD4 eine deutliche Verbesserung hinsichtlich Grafik und Gameplay erwartet, wird sich wohl getäuscht sehen...


----------



## GaiaMC (12. Oktober 2007)

Nach langen Downloadproblemen    endlich durch^^

Ist ganz nett aber die Demo an sich wirkt schon sehr langweilig meiner Meinung nach. Klick klick klick klick...... weiter laufen .. und das ganze von  vorne.... KLar ist nur ein FPS aber anhand der Interviews mit den Leuten von Infinity Ward etc. hab ich mir schon mehr erwartet. 

Ich werd das Spiel wohl nicht gleich kaufen sondern erstmal bei Freunden die Vollversion testen und warten bis es billiger kommt. 

Man hat ja zuletzt bei MoHA gesehen dass der Griff zur Vollversion am Erscheinungstag nicht lohnt, im Gegenteil.


----------



## El_Cativo (13. Oktober 2007)

Hab die Demo jetzt durch und bin sehr angetan obwohl sie wirklich sehr kurz war. Aber trotz des Wechsels vom Setting weg von WW2 hin zu einem modernen Konflikt hat sich bei mir sofort wieder das alte CoD Gefühl eingestellt. Gut, die grafik hat mich jetzt nich völlig vom Hocker gerissen, aber da geht noch mehr, da ja viele Grafikoptions noch auf Normal gelockt sind. ansonsten hats wie gesagt echt Laune gemacht, und ich kann das Gejammer vieler hier nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. aber gut, jedem das Seine. Bei mir hat die Demo auf jeden Fall richtig Bock auf die Vollversion erzeugt.....


----------



## Macros89 (13. Oktober 2007)

Boa ich hoffe die Demo kommt auf die neue PcG-CD drauf. Hab echt keine lust auf 5 stunden download


----------



## Riddick1107 (13. Oktober 2007)

Habs auch mal grad gezockt, boar das ist ja echt der Hammer, hätte nicht gedacht das es bei so einer geilen Grafik so flüssig läuft (bei meinem System)!


----------



## kingston (13. Oktober 2007)

Wie hier schon von einigen geschrieben wurde, hätte auch ich mir mehr Spieltiefe und nicht dasselbe " Respawn bis zum nächten Trigger" Prinzip gewünscht. Ich hatte sofort das gefühl CoD 2 nur mit etwas besserer Grafik und anderem Level zu spielen. Auch das identische Soundfiles aus Teil 2 übernommen wurden ( z.B bei der Sterbeanimation wenn sich das Bild verdunkelt) macht das Ganze nicht besser. Nach den ganzen Vorabberichten war ich der Meinung ein frisches Konzept zu bekommen. Vielleicht mit etwas mehr taktischem Hauch. Aber nein, dasselbe Moorhuhn Geballere wie in Teil 2. 
Mal sehen wie die Vollversion aussieht, vorallem mit den finalen Graikeinstellungen, da man ja hier nicht alles auf High stellen kann.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mir die Timeshift Demo ein Stück besser gefallen. 
Aber irgendwie kommt zur Zeit eine Enttäuschung nach der anderen. 
Woran liegt das? Sind wir schon zu verwöhnt oder kommt nichts gutes nach?
Die letzte Demo nach der ich mich wirklich auf das Spiel gefreut habe, war damals Far Cry.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (14. Oktober 2007)

hab die demo jetzt auch mal angetestet.

beim ersten versuch wollte ich die auflösung von 640x480 auf 1024x768 stellen und dabei ist mein rechner gefreezed. nicht ganz...mein mauszeiger war noch da, aber ich hatte lustigen grafikbrei und konnte nix mehr machen als resetten.

im zweiten versuch hab ich einfach alle grafikeinstellungen so gelassen...640x480 mit 2xAA und details auf medium und schatten und effekte auf none. damit lief es flüssig, bis auf ein paar kleine hängerchen.
ich fand sogar, dass es ganz hübsch war...aber vielleicht auch nur, weil ich nicht weiß wie es wirklich aussieht! 

spielerisch hat sich zu CoD2 was mein letztes bisher war nicht viel geändert. aber es macht wieder spass...und das ist das wichtigste! allerdings sollte ich mir wohl erstmal einen neuen rechner zulegen bevor ich mir das spiel kaufe.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Oktober 2007)

mit moorhuhnballerei hab ich kein problem. in den 10 min die die demo gedauert hat, hab ich mich gut unterhalten gefühlt, die Grafik ist spitze und noch dazu kaum hardwarehungrig, die atmosphäre zieht einen ins spiel hinein, licht und schattenspiele sowie rauchschwaden und kampfgeräusche sind super und erzeugen die richtige schlachtfeldstimmung und als dann die zwei cobras angeflogen kamen hab ich mir gedacht: Sowas hab ich in Battlefield 2 immer gesucht, genau diese momente.
Deshalb werd ich mir das ding wohl zulegen, gibt nicht mehr allzuviele neue Spiele mit spitzengrafik die bei mir flüssig laufen


----------



## Medith (14. Oktober 2007)

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, für das feeling das Cod mitsichbringt nem ich das Moorhungeballer in kauf, aber mal erlich wer wie ich CoD schon von anfang an gespielt hat (COD, CODUO, COD2 ) der erwartet davon nichts anderes denn CoD ist kein taktikshooter sondern im Prinzip ein nachspielbarer film , man spielt heroische scenen die in keinem Mp-Shooter vorkommen, bzw vorkommen können und geniest das feeling, deshalb kann man CoD auch nur einmal spielen  Um die Szenen so hinzubekommen muss halt alles gleich laufen.  Ich für meinen Teil hab nichts dagegen , es gibt ja noch den normalen Mp modus fü die die abwechslung brauchen. ^^


----------



## phil (15. Oktober 2007)

ICh finde das die Demo eindrucksvoll beweißt, wie die Entwickler sich wieder ins Zeug gesetzt haben. Es ist eindrucksvoll, grafisch auf hohem niveau und mitreißend bzw. spannend. Meine einziger Kritikspunkt ist, dass das Spiel übelst hardwarehungrig ist. Ich muss das Spiel auf low spielen, damit es nicht ruckelt. (mein pc: geforce 7900 gt, 1gb ram, 2.6 Ghz) Und trotzdem reißt mich CoD4 mit. Der Sound ist auch gut (auch wenn hier manche das Gegenteil behaupten). Also ich denke wenn das Spiel nicht zu kruz wird (hoffen wirs), werd ich es mir kaufen, da ich auch die anderen CoDs liebe, und seien wir mal ehrlich, außer der zeitlichen Einordnung hat sich doch nichts geändert...


----------



## abe15 (16. Oktober 2007)

Meine Meinung: die Demo ist echt geil!!!
Einsatzbesprechung, die Spannung steigt: Ist mein eher durchschnittlicher PC mit nem Athlon 3800+ na Geforce 8600GT und 2GB DDR1-RAM
der hohoen herausvorderung gewachsen?
Die Antwort: Ja er ist! Tatsache auch auf maximalen settings in 1280 mal 1024 läuft das Game mit ca. 40fps flüssig. Ich musste nur wenige ruckler ertragen.
Also weiter im Programm: Einsatzbesprechung gelaufen, man wartet auf den aufploppenden Start Button aber denkste. Das spiel zoomt ainfach geschickt in die Karte hinein und schon sthet man mit der Kompanie auf na Brücke. Überall Rauch, Feuer und Exlosionen. Die Atmospäre passt schon mit der ersten Sekunde, die Grafik ist Bahnbrechend genial. Man beachte Ümherfliegende Trümmer, tolle Lichtefekte und einen Beeindruckenden Hitzeflimmer effekt. Feuer reflektiert sich leicht in den Uniformen der teamkameraden, auch kleine Details gefallen auf anhieb. So spiegelt sich zum Beispiel die welt hinter dem Soldaten im Zielfernror der eigenen Waffe.

So und zu letzt noch ein bisschen Kritik, auch wenns weh tut^^
Teilweise fliegen in Gebäuden Geschosse einfach durch die Betonwände, sodass man immer denkt, hinter der nächsten Ecke befände sich ein ganzer Gegnertrupp, auch der Sound kann mich trotz 5.1 System ( Logitech Z5400 ) noch nicht ganz überzeugen. Waffenfeuer klingt leider ein wenig zu plastisch und somit schafft es der Subwoofer leider auch nciht, wirklich tiefe überzeugende klänge rauzuholen.
Ich hoffe das die Entwickler bis zum Realease nooch n bisl dran rumdocktorn, aber acuh wenn sie nichts tun heißt die Devise definitiv KAUFEN!!!
Ich hoffe mein Artikel kann euch gut meine Meinung vortragen, falls nicht, dann is das ncih mein Problem 
Bis denn liebe COD Freunde!!


----------



## Duke3d4d (25. Oktober 2007)

MAn habt ihr schxxx computer aber zur demo alles prima läuft grandios mit 1680 zu 1050 alles aufgedreht das noch auf vista ,antistropische filterung und alles drumm und dran aufgedreht!die frames habe ich nicht gelesen aber es läuft sehr flüssig ohne ein aussetzer! Das Spiel wird ab den ersten verkaufstag mir gehören !Ich hoffe da kommen wenigstens fahzeuge drin vor die man fahren kann crysis werde ich mir vieleicht auch hollen ,nur solange es nicht wie farcry ist das war ja mit der zei monuton!mein sys Cor 2duo 6600,8800gts320mb,2gb ddr2 800,und noch viel mehr ,ista home premium 32 bit!


----------



## Tschiesie (28. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wenn man 1 und 2 (PC-Version) kennt is es etwas schwierig sich daran zu gewöhnen. Naja, bei mir is es halt so. Wem´s gefällt, auch schön 
Übrigens der Download, kurz nach dem Erscheinen, lief bei mir reibungslos.


----------

